# Cobia time...



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like the pier fishing is heating up. I guess it's time to get out and look for some Cobia!

https://www.facebook.com/gulfpier


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope nope nope!!! Just a late April fools joke...:whistling:


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank god the pier post pics, the pier anglers have lockjaw. Tomorrow should be really fun with the rising seas and SE wind, I bet there will be a couple kings caught tomorrow too.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like all hell broke loose today from what I can gather. Reports of 4 from Pcola & 3 from Navarre. Someone told me that a lot of boats within view of the Navarre pier were working fish!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I know of a boat that put 7 on the deck today.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I know of a boat that put 7 on the deck today.



Hope at least one of those swam away. Hell of a day!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Austin said:


> Hope at least one of those swam away. Hell of a day!


Think all but one were tagged.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Think all but one were tagged.



That's what I like to hear! One decent sized fish is enough to feed a crew and their families. And the tagging being done is even better


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

fishboy said:


> Thank god the pier post pics, the pier anglers have lockjaw. .


thats the downfall to the internet. gives away too much and makes every joe catch fish.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Might make every joe hook a fish but you still have to have the skill and some luck to land em.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Good point. Not just any Joe can land a good fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I've heard, Navarre Pier had one hell of a day. 6 or 7 Ling lost, 2 put on deck. Dang, they're on fire.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Team Outcast went 7-11


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

raining like hell in Mississippi this morning, hopefully it heads yalls way and a few fish can slip by and head my direction !


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> raining like hell in Mississippi this morning, hopefully it heads yalls way and a few fish can slip by and head my direction !


You got your wish lol! Raining here in p-cola now.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Just read on fb that 5 have been caught off Panhandle Piers today already ???


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

REEL STAMAS said:


> Just read on fb that 5 have been caught off Panhandle Piers today already ???


Yep, 1 each on Pensacola, Navarre and gulf shores. Okaloosa has gotten 2. Panama City hasn't gotten one. He'll I don't think they've caught their first fish yet.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Every Joe should catch a fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said:


> Yep, 1 each on Pensacola, Navarre and gulf shores. Okaloosa has gotten 2. Panama City hasn't gotten one. He'll I don't think they've caught their first fish yet.


Navarre is 11 for 25+ as of 2pm!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Navarre is 11 for 25+ as of 2pm!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Yeah, I was just going by the report for this morning. Things must have gotten INSANE the past 3 hours. As I sit in my office, looking at the wall trying to decide where I should put my head through it..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said:


> Yeah, I was just going by the report for this morning. Things must have gotten INSANE the past 3 hours. As I sit in my office, looking at the wall trying to decide where I should put my head through it..


Right there with ya brother.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

John B. said:


> *Navarre is 11 for 25+ as of 2pm!*
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner





Austin said:


> Yeah, I was just going by the report for this morning. Things must have gotten INSANE the past 3 hours. As I sit in my office, looking at the wall trying to decide where I should put my head through it..


Ugh!!!!....Unreal. At least you are down there, try being 550 miles away with your next trip scheduled for June. :furious:


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

5pm Pier report shows 20 ling decked so far today. Navarre is the big winner with 13. Before anyone gets bent out of shape about me posting this stuff. I am 8.5 hrs away and have picked all this up off the net. It's not really a secret in todays world.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

christmas in april for the guys who fought the weather


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Trill said:


> christmas in april for the guys who fought the weather


Yep. Goes to show you not to worry about a bit of rain when you have a chance to fish! Now of it was a STORM, I'd think twice.. But just a constant drizzle like today, I would have been there with rain gear on if I hadn't been stuck at work


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Some of my best days of fishing have been in the rain. Congrats to all those guy hooking up out there.


----------



## mcdanmancan (May 24, 2012)

Would have loved to be standing on the pier today!!! Kinda had a feeling that it was going to happen today. Just hope a few swim by Friday!!! Congrats to all that played a part in the slaughter today!!!


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Panama City Finally got our first today on the County pier, 16 pound fish, I gaffed it


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

So the truth comes out.. Navarre pier caught 7 Ling yesterday, not 13.

http://www.northwestfloridapierfishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

& 4 more today...


----------

